# Laser of an encrusted stent



## mscorella1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Laser of an encrusted stent...Has anyone heard of this?  Much better, can anyone direct me to the proper CPT codes I should be considering? 

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## nateich (Apr 9, 2015)

52353 if another stent placed then 52356


----------



## mscorella1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for helping me off the fence...I was looking at that code all day.


----------



## emcee101 (Apr 9, 2015)

That's assuming that the stent is encrusted at the proximal end, in the kidney. It would be a cystolitholapaxy, 52317 or 52318 if encrusted at the distal end, in the baldder.


----------



## nateich (Apr 9, 2015)

Good point emcee101; unless done thru ureteroscopy then 52353 regardless of location.


----------



## mscorella1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you both for your assistance.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## JEYCPC (Apr 10, 2015)

Me too!  I've heard of this happening.  Had a couple to code last week.


----------

